# Which classics do you like?



## EnnEss (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, for me, I like all of the ones mentioned above _*EXCEPT:*_

-Donkey Kong
-Worms
-Call of Duty

Ya so that's it for me.

If there are any classics, and I mean only classics that I didn't mention, then you are free to talk about them in your posts.

Man... The good old days, when Gameboy Color was an "OMG WOW!" thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So what are YOUR favorite classics, let me know in the posts section below.

Thanks for carin' and sharin'.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 15, 2010)

H.E.R.O.

Call of Duty?  Its only like 7 years old.


----------



## prowler (Jan 15, 2010)

Some of them aren't fit to be classics.
I love Donkey Kong. This Donkey Kong anyway:


----------



## EnnEss (Jan 15, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> H.E.R.O.
> 
> Call of Duty?  Its only like 7 years old.



WHOA!

I have never seen something so old ever like this in my life before!
I probably wasn't born in its times.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I thought call of duty was ancient. -.-


----------



## Rayder (Jan 15, 2010)

Hadrian, were you dropped in a mine shaft as a kid?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I liked that game too BTW.

Older NFS's and original Sonic's out of that list for me.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 15, 2010)

Yup 1984, still plays extremely well.


----------



## EnnEss (Jan 15, 2010)

Believe it or not guys, as a little kid. I used to be afraid of bowser!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Especially in this photo below, I used to cry!






And how in Super Mario 64, when you die, that black bowser face comes up, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to scream that classic horror movie scream! xD


----------



## Elritha (Jan 15, 2010)

A lot of those games I wouldn't call classics. When I think classic, I think 80's or very early 90's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tetris, Mario Bros., Classic Sonic and Mario Kart would be what I like out of those classics.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 15, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> Believe it or not guys, as a little kid. I used to be afraid of bowser!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is I regarded games in the early 90's as classics back in 2000, of course they are still better than todays.  I think the last decade went way too fast.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2010)

Since when was Animal Crossing a classic? It came out on the Gamecube. And I thought that City Folk and Wild World were little but ports.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 15, 2010)

I really liked the Mario Bros. and Donkey Kong games, the best were the SNES ones, the N64 games were ok, the Gamecube ones sucked a bit, and I haven't really played the wii ones.

Mortal Kombat used to be awesome, but after years of a hearty diet of easy games I can no longer complete it.  

As for Mario Kart, the SNES one was awesome, but I hate all the others (except for the DS one, which was the closest to the original), as the random gameplay was taken to an unhealthy extreme (I have an intense dislike of being punished for winning).

Pokemon blue is possibly my favourite Game Boy game.

Also, why is Call of Duty on the list? I'd hardly call it a classic....something like Contra would be far more suitable.  Ahh Contra...now there was a game....


----------



## Satangel (Jan 15, 2010)

Tetris, MarioKart and Pokemon.
Especially the last one actually, have my best memories of Pokemon Yellow


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Jan 15, 2010)

Booyah. Cannon Fodder. Classic stuff.




And Capitalism Plus. Fuck CoD, we get 150% more revenue than Moon Beam every year. Yeah.



			
				Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Since when was Animal Crossing a classic? It came out on the Gamecube. And I thought that City Folk and Wild World were little but ports.


What about Animal Forrest? The Japan only Animal Crossing for the N64.


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Jan 15, 2010)

Shit. Double Post.
Delete me.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 15, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> Believe it or not guys, as a little kid. I used to be afraid of bowser!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I must admit, Bowser looks extremely ugly on that screen.


----------



## EnnEss (Jan 16, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> EnnEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 It wasn't supposed to be G-rated!


----------



## jan777 (Jan 16, 2010)

I used to do speed runs on the original Super Mario Brothers

it was fun.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

I like all of 'em!


----------



## EnnEss (Jan 16, 2010)

I forgot to mention: The one and only "The Legend Of Zelda"! How can I forget that! Well, since I can't edit the poll, you can just mention it in your posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy voting!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention: The one and only "The Legend Of Zelda"! How can I forget that! Well, since I can't edit the poll, you can just mention it in your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know how to edit the poll?

Just go to the first post, click on Edit right next to Quote and click Full edit. You should be able to edit the poll!


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 16, 2010)

Anything with the word tetris, mario, donkey kong, yoshi, and animal crossing gets my vote.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 18, 2010)

srry to mention, but beside of zelda you've forgotten the metroid, bomberman and mega man series
like em all, excepting mortal combat, sonic, mario party and animal crossing.


----------



## TankedThomas (Jan 18, 2010)

I was born in the 90s, so I'm only now starting to get into some really old games (NES, SNES, and such). I'm probably going to get an NES in March, for example. But some of my favourites are the Castlevania games (1, 3, and 4. Of course 2 sucks). 

I do like Mario (Super Mario Bros, Super Mario 64 etc but the original arcade one is awesome) as well, but Castlevania always appealed to me more than Super Mario Bros. I love Paper Mario, and I really enjoy the 3D Worms games (I even bought #4 for my PC). I even like Sonic (one of my favourites is... Unleashed. I said it. Only the day levels though). 

I've been playing the original Donkey Kong on my e-reader/GBA recently, and I have to say, it's very addictive, and very fun.

I also used to play a lot of Pokemon. I don't care so much for it now, but I really dig the new DS games that are still yet to come out in English properly.


----------



## kicknhorse (Jan 18, 2010)

ToeJam & Earl FTW! Easily one of the best games, except for you know original Mario's, Sonic's. Golden Axe was always an amazing one. 

Streets of Rage, Mario vs Donkey Kong, and, and, and, Dunkhunt!


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 18, 2010)

i voted for mario bros and mario kart series. i enjoyed playing those games since my childhood days.


----------



## lincruste (Jan 18, 2010)

None of the games in this list.
My own personal souvenir remains Frontier Elite 3: First Encounters.





Best game ever.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 20, 2010)

1: No ZELDA!?
2: I used to cry in zelda when i saw redeads and gibdos


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 20, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> ToeJam & Earl FTW! Easily one of the best games



Omg! yeah, the original was a blast, i wasn't too keen on the follow up tho


----------



## TankedThomas (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got to admit (even though many already beat me to it), not all of those are classics. Kind of sucks, but oh well. I still appreciate the old games. Heck, I got Megaman 3 the other day, and I love it (although I suck at it, as with every other Megaman game, because they are just that damn hard). I kind of wish that was on the list, too. But then again, we could all go on about the many different old games that were good and "should have been on the list." 

Well, what about Michael Jackson's Moonwalker? Anyone fancy that?


----------



## kicknhorse (Jan 20, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> kicknhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never played the follow up, I just spent days playing the original. There was a co-op version I think? I can't remember, either I took turns with my best friend then or we played co-op all the time. 


@TCJJ - Moonwalker was hilarious! Just that thing with the hat


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2010)

Snes games: Yoshi's Island, Final Fantasy II and III (even though those were 4 and 6) Chrono Trigger, Act Raiser (1 & 2), Zelda A Link to the Past, Super Castlevania 4, and Super Metroid
Nes: Zelda one and two. Final Fantasy I, Metroid, and Super Mario Brothers.
Sega Genesis: Sonic, Knuckles Chaotix, Sonic the Hedgehog (1-3), Shadow Run, Zombies Ate My Neighbors, and YIII
N64 (if this counts by now) Yoshi's Story, Donkey Kong 64, Super Mario 64, Zelda Ocarina of Time, Zelda Majora's Mask, Turok (1-3), Golden Eye, Jet Force Gemini
Gameboy: Super Mario Land 2, Kirby Dream Land 2, Wario Land, Pokemon Blue and Red, Final Fantasy Legends (I-III), Zelda Link's Awaking, and Metroid 2
Yeah I have played a lot of games in my life. This list isn't close to haw many I have played.


----------



## TankedThomas (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, as much as Moonwalker sucked, I still like it (even though I don't own a Mega Drive/Genesis - I just play it on the Wii emulator). I think the whole fact that he did a crotch-grab for his special move (the hat throw) once he ran out of power (or fair dust, as I should call it) was hilarious, the fact that some random hookers tried to attack him, random dudes were all out to kill him, and he was rescuing little children. I don't know if Michael Jackson ever did everything people said he did (I think a lot was media attention; lies), but this game just portrays the wrong message.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 20, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> Jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The co-op was the best part of the game, when your mate opened a present without knowing what the present was, and it opened up the rocket skates, Great stuff!


----------



## kicknhorse (Jan 20, 2010)

TCJJ said:
			
		

> Yeah, as much as Moonwalker sucked, I still like it (even though I don't own a Mega Drive/Genesis - I just play it on the Wii emulator). I think the whole fact that he did a crotch-grab for his special move (the hat throw) once he ran out of power (or fair dust, as I should call it) was hilarious, the fact that some random hookers tried to attack him, random dudes were all out to kill him, and he was rescuing little children. I don't know if Michael Jackson ever did everything people said he did (I think a lot was media attention; lies), but this game just portrays the wrong message.



I agree, it was a bit disturbing, but still the comical value was worth putting yourself through it. 

@ 'A gay little cat...' most of those games were all awesome. But Yoshi's story was so strange. I completed it in one evening with my friend. When it first came out we rented it to see what it was like. The suddenly, the game was completed. It was incredibly short. 

Turok was just really weird as you had to use the 'C' buttons to move around if I remember correctly, but Turok Rage Wars was a lot of fun, except when someone was the damn raptor! (hahaha). Donkey Kong 64 was fun, but I prefer the old ones on the SNES I think (Donkey Kong Country, Donkey a Diddy, Diddy & Dixie (Dexie?) and that weird one, with the girl and that massive baby, what was that?). And F Zero X! Oh I wish I still had an N64 now!

@Jackthelad - I just have to say once more, ToeJam & Earl was just amazing.


Kirby's Pinball Dreamland - that game is one of the most additive I ever played - I still break out my old gameboy for a game of it occassionally.


----------



## TankedThomas (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree. I just kept loading my save state in one level JUST so I could play as Mecha Michael.


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 20, 2010)

c'mon please add the street fighter series.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 23, 2010)

Call of Duty is a classic, but Doom, Quake, etc. are not?


----------



## Langin (Jan 23, 2010)

n64 and zelda JEZUS thats the best what can happen to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:why is this tread worthless? because where is ZELDA?!


----------



## Cermage (Jan 23, 2010)

something like 




i used to cry whenever the troll thing ate me. 

also commander keen.  i remember playing keen when i was 6-7. good times.


----------



## Raika (Jan 23, 2010)

Super Mario 64...
I remember that whenever I fell off a ledge into an endless sky/darkness, it would send shivers down my spine, as if I myself was really falling off that ledge...

I was young at that time.


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Jan 23, 2010)

How come we get Need for Speed and not Ridge Racer. How come we get CoD and not Doom. And also Mortal Kombat < Street Fighter.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 23, 2010)

Paper Mario, and Pokemon were my favorites on the list.

Paper Mario 64
Pokemon Silver/Gold/Crystal


----------

